# Where are you hiking for Labor Day Weekend?



## Vortex (Aug 31, 2005)

I plan on hitting the Welch Dickey Loop one day and Garfield another with the Lancaster fair thrown in between.  My little princess may make Garfield a Father son hike only.  Ow Pats Thurs night.


----------



## Max (Aug 31, 2005)

OK, I'll put it here too.  Hoping to do a 1/2 Pemi loop on Sunday.  Starting from Lincoln Woods and going across the Franconia Ridge, over to Garfield, and then returning via 13 Falls.  I've been doing some marathon training, so instead of continuing across South Twin and the Bonds, I'd like to use the flattish route out from 13 Falls as a nice run back to Lincoln Woods.  This way I get a training run and a hike above treeline on the same day!


----------



## Stephen (Aug 31, 2005)

Holy crap! It's a holiday weekend!

I've been so busy on-site the last two weeks I didn't even realize it.

-Stephen


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 31, 2005)

Saturday: BBQ/party in CT
Sunday: BBQ/party in MA
Monday: sleep


----------



## Stephen (Aug 31, 2005)

Got some geocaching to catch up on.


----------



## una_dogger (Aug 31, 2005)

*Well...*

I'd really like to be out for a weekend backpack or at least two strenous hiking days, but I may be getting suckered into a family thing involving food I don't eat, ridicule and criticism regarding my food choices, digs at why I spend so much time hiking and not enough time doing family things, etc etc.  

Just thinking about it makes my head spin!


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 31, 2005)

Saturday, Last day of work and a Bowling tournament.
Sunday,  Escaping Western Mass for two weeks in the Whites.
Monday,  Starting a three day lazy walk through the Pemi Loop.


mmmmm.  can't wait!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 31, 2005)

SilentCal said:
			
		

> Saturday, Last day of work and a Bowling tournament.
> Sunday,  Escaping Western Mass for two weeks in the Whites.
> Monday,  Starting a three day lazy walk through the Pemi Loop.
> 
> ...



Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Sherpa John (Aug 31, 2005)

Saturday: Running the Kanc from Conway to Lincoln (35 Miles)
Sunday: N to S Presi Traverse hopefully WITH Isolation
Monday: Madison for an anniversary (love you sarah)


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 31, 2005)

Sherpa John said:
			
		

> Saturday: Running the Kanc from Conway to Lincoln (35 Miles)
> Sunday: N to S Presi Traverse hopefully WITH Isolation


Man, that sounds like fun. I wish I had a nice stretch of scenic road like the Kanc around here...

And a traverse with Isolation? Are you planning on going over to Boot Spur from Washington? That should be a 30+ mile day... too bad sunlight is slowly going away (the only part I hate about winter).


Oh yeah, I'm going away to Switzerland next week. Plan on spending lots of time around Zermatt and the Jungfrau region. Then at the end of the week I have a wedding of a friend to attend in Altdorf (origin of the William Tell story).


----------



## Sherpa John (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes.. over to Boott Spur and down Davis path then back... all depends on how the legs are holding up by Washington.  :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 31, 2005)

Up Camels Humps with some new friends from VLS.  :beer:


----------



## jstarks188 (Aug 31, 2005)

howdy all,
          i'm heading out to the catskills,i'm thinking the still mountain wilderness.
           i hope everyone enjoys the weekend


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 31, 2005)

Planning to do Jefferson via Ridge of Caps trail to washington to monroe and down the Ammo and back to the car unless I find some friends to drive up and then we can leave a car at the cog p-lot.

Hoping to do another hike as well.  Maybe Jackson, pierce and eisenhower or waumbek depending on where we stay over the weekend.  Not sure if i can pay for the gas to drive from home and back each day.  It might be cheaper to get a hotel.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 31, 2005)

ga2ski - I hope you get your car spot because it's a long, bleah, uphill walk from Ammo back up Jefferson Notch Road. And it's not a road for pedestrians so do be careful!


----------



## teachski (Aug 31, 2005)

I'll probably hike around a Fair or two as I do each Labor Day.  I haven't been to the North Hampton (Tri-State) Fair for a few years now, maybe I'll go there. :wink:


----------



## sp1936 (Sep 1, 2005)

Carrigain with the family.

#48.

:beer: 

Steve


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 1, 2005)

sp1936 said:
			
		

> Carrigain with the family.
> #48.


Awesome! Good luck!!!


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 1, 2005)

Another Carrigain 48 finisher!   We are a select group! :beer:     Good Luck,  hope you have a clear day!


----------



## Vortex (Sep 1, 2005)

sp1936 said:
			
		

> Carrigain with the family.
> 
> #48.
> 
> ...



Very cool Glad to see it as a family hike. :beer:


----------



## skibum1321 (Sep 1, 2005)

App Gap to Lincoln Gap


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 1, 2005)

Usaully two crowded on Labor Day Weekend, i may put in a few miles on the local Rail Trail but that is it.

Following Thursday & Friday after the Holiday should be in Concord for work, likely out around 12:00 so may hit something in Lakes Region befor heading home

Two weeks after that similar situation in Utica, may hit something in Catskills or on NY/AM border on Taconic trail

Early October will be Franconia Ridge, likely Liberty & the taller two - maybe Columbus Day weekend (busy)

Should have a business trip in Keene & will climb Monadnock as a client event   :beer:  

November another Concord trip with a Washington attempt prepping for early winter

Early December, hopefully Street & Nye although Colvin & Blake possible instead
After Christmas - Washington.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 1, 2005)

Going with a group I've hiked with for over a year to Mt Isolation. Celebrating Figgy's #48 and a few beers afterwards. This will be my 4th hike to Isolation this year. The first three were in the high snows of winter with the last one the only success.

Also planning on going to a few of the following mtns that are still t/b/d:  N. Crocker, S. Crocker, Sugarloaf, Redington or Bigelows (W. Peak and Avery Peak)!


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 1, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> ga2ski - I hope you get your car spot because it's a long, bleah, uphill walk from Ammo back up Jefferson Notch Road. And it's not a road for pedestrians so do be careful!



Due to gas prices and the lack of friend's avaible to hike i think we are hanging around home and biking, fishing and resting.  Maybe playing somne wiffleball, playing poker, and attending/hosting BBQ or two.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 2, 2005)

And in fact for me, due to gas prices I may not be heading to the CT bbq I had planned on. 

Magic - the Bigelows are an *awesome* hike - if the weather's good, target those over the others you have listed!!!


----------



## TenPeaks (Sep 2, 2005)

Baldface loop. Perhaps I'll do them in reverse, even though it may be tough getting up those ledges while walking backwards.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 2, 2005)

TP: The Baldface loop is spectacular, you'll love it!

Thank you for the advice MJ. I will talk it up with the group tomorrow and have all day to "express interest in the Bigelows!"


----------



## TenPeaks (Sep 3, 2005)

MM: I agree with MichaelJ. The Bigelow's are spectacular. If you have time to do the full loop you'll get 2 NE 4,000 footers and a NE 100 highest. Besides the lists the views from these peaks can't be beat.

If you're going for a couple days you could easily bag Redington before your ride home. If you follow the logging roads from Caribou Valley Rd. the 4 mile hike from the broken down bridge 1.1 miles from the AT crossing can be done in under 2 hours at a leisurly pace.


----------

